# Temporary fence



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Decided it was too wet to graze what little was of the third cutting. So we got all our temporary fence gathered up. Use round steel posts with yellow screw on insulators, step in insulators and some we made out of ash trimmings from the neighbors sawmill, cut to length and nail on dare black widow insulators. Use six foot steel T-posts for the corners. Use a jet wire roller to gather the wire.

Here's a picture of the jet wire roller, wish i coulda taken more


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Whats the farmall powering it?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Our farmall 400. Works best on it without three point hitch arms in the way. Have used it on the 656, 856 also. A bit overkill


----------

